# Where can i buy decorations from



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

what are some good online stores?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Buying decoration on-line you can end up with getting something that you was not expected. It's hard to tell what is it based on pictures.

I recommend you visiting Big All's stores. They have a lot of different decorations on sale.

I hope this is help


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

PetSmart had a few things reduced to clear. I saw a few $30 decorations for $5.


----------



## ilikefish (Mar 10, 2008)

Went to pet smart. Much cheaper and larger decorations. Not on sale reg price.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Be very careful of "BS" aquarium decorations like little statues, ships, fake rocks. They are usually safe but sometimes they are poorly made and leech VOC's into your tank.

In my opinion the only decorations you should buy from a pet shop are pieces of driftwood. Rocks can be had for next to nothing from a landscaping place like Betz cut stone. Anything else is more for you than the fish, ie, plastic plants, fake rocks etc. Sometimes plastic plants can be used effectively and make a nice environment for fish but with some plants being so hard to kill, like anubias or hornwort, and long branchy driftwood being readily available, I don't see the point personally. You're also going to save money.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

ilikefish said:


> Went to pet smart. Much cheaper and larger decorations. Not on sale reg price.


That's odd, the one at Heartland had a lot of stuff on sale.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

AquariAM is right: Stay away from "decor" other than plastic plants (which are sometimes nice), or real driftwood. 

First, those resin things are expensive, but look cheap, and ruin the look of your tank. Even if you don't think so now, you will, soon. you will. 

In one year or less you will want that gargoyle-sitting-on-the-ruins-of-a-roman-aquaduct OUT of your sight forever, and it will sit in the garage until your next garage sale. Seriously. Same thing with Scuba Dave. Etc.

One reason I'm thankful for the TWAS club is I can take that decor stuff that I regret buying and sell it for $1 or $2 at the auction.

W


----------

